# Possible safe stump remover... UPDATE: It's pure! :-D



## cich (Aug 5, 2003)

I picked up Later's Stump Remover, and it seems to be just potassium nitrate. I'll contact the company, but so far I have my hopes up.

Here's the product page: http://www.laters.com/labels/english/laters/stumprem.htm










--cich


----------



## cich (Aug 5, 2003)

Well I found this Material Safety Data Sheet online for this stuff, and it seems to be pure 
Could maybe some of you guys double check for me though? Thanks!
http://www.laters.com/MSDS/2002 Msds-English/Laters Stump Remover.PDF

--cich


----------



## Rolo (Dec 10, 2003)

Good job! nice find, it appears to be 100% KNO3 according to MSDS. Where did you find it!? I've been looking for a pure stump remover without luck. 

If you remember I did a post a few weeks ago on Hi-Yield and Bonide. Never found out what they were, but the Bonide looks exactly like the stuff in the picture. I'll be sure to make sure its contents now.


----------



## cich (Aug 5, 2003)

I got it at _Canadian_ Tire (I guess it wouldn't be in the states, huh), and also at "Buckerfields". I hope you can find some too! 

--cich


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Cich you rock. I have a Canadian Tire 3 minutes from my house (walking distance). I'm going to grab some of this tomorrow.


----------



## cich (Aug 5, 2003)

I'm actually blushing!

It's $12 something plus tax
Also, here's what you're looking for: http://www.laters.com/pics/stumprem.jpg

--cich


----------



## ming (Dec 6, 2003)

so whats the difference between this and the potassium nitrate available at gregwatson.com?


----------



## cich (Aug 5, 2003)

Ease of purchase? 
Actually, probably better quality control... It wouldn't be the end of the world to Later's if their stump remover got a bit contaminated I'm sure. I still trust them, and _as far as I know_, it would be the same stuff. I'm not an expert though...

--cich


----------



## malkore (Nov 3, 2003)

Hmmm, my potassium nitrate source is $1 a pound. Your can looks like the same quantity, but $12?

I'll stick with my sources, but we appreciate you locating another source.


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

heh heh... Canadian... Heck I rprobably have enough Canadian Tire money to buy that.. lol


----------



## aquaphish (Dec 20, 2002)

Why spend so much money on stump remover???

OK!!! OK!! I did the same thing. Then I found a site selling KNO3 and bought some for a fraction of the stump remover. It works great and I also got some K2SO4 from them at the same time. Both were cheaper than one container of stump remover!!! And that included shipping and handling. BTW still got the stump remover. Anyone want it!!! LOL!!!


----------



## piney (Jan 29, 2004)

I don't know if Hydroponic Stores are common where you guys live, but out here in Vancouver they are a dime a dozen They sell Pottasium Nitrate for pretty cheap, and I'd tend to trust this more than stump remover. I got a pound for $5 Cdn and it would have been way cheaper if I bought more.


----------



## cich (Aug 5, 2003)

Oh yeah I have one of those! "Better than Nature"  Mainly metal halide setups and shady customers that probably aren't just growing "tomatoes"...   

--cich


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

You leave us shady customers out of this ;-)


----------



## malkore (Nov 3, 2003)

nothing wrong with being a little shady


----------



## cich (Aug 5, 2003)

Oh, I forgot about you guys  How are those prize winning hydroponic tomatoes going? 
Also reminds me of this guy at Walmart buying a bunch of those flats of peat disks for starting plants.... in the fall  I couldn't stop giggling to myself.

--cich


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Gotta love this province ;-)


----------



## corigan (Feb 22, 2004)

I know I've always wanted to move there..  :lol: 

Matt


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Anyway... I think we have danced enough around with this topic.

Great find on the stump remover!


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

I just bought a pound of stump remover for $5. It may be 5x more expensive than greg watson, but its not like I am using 50lbs a year.


----------



## aquaphish (Dec 20, 2002)

Hey maybe I'll change my nickname to BIG SHADY!!!


----------



## cich (Aug 5, 2003)

Just to let you know... I just god a reply from Later's (I won't quote it for legal reasons) saying that the only active ingredient in it is KNO3.


----------



## Rolo (Dec 10, 2003)

Of course the only "active ingredient" in almost all stump removers is KNO3. This doesn't mean it is 100% pure. But not to steal your thunder, it is pure enough to use for our purposes.


----------

